# coral frag farm



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

we finaly finished seting it up so we can grow our own coral. what do you think of our farm?


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

nice! planning on selling any of them? if so.. let me know!!


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice setup how big of a tank do you have there? I set up a small 20 gallon long to kind of do the same thing on a smaller level just for friends.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ill be interested in any sps if they r ORA, LE, or TYREE


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

diamond4100 said:


> ill be interested in any sps if they r ORA, LE, or TYREE


Sure i will let you know by this weekend.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks awesome


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

got any high colored zoas?.. interested in those as well as O.R.A., L.E., and TYREE sps


----------

